# Cider-Glazed Breakfast Sausages



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

I figured with apple season in full swing that I would share this quick easy breakfast dish. I hope ya'll enjoy it!  

1/2LB. breakfast sausage links
1C. apple cider

Lightly brown sausage links in a skillet. Discard fat, leaving sausages in the pan. Add apple cider & simmer until cider reduces to a glaze & sausages are no longer pink inside, about 10 minutes. Makes 4 servings. 

This is from Brilliant Food Tips and Cooking Tricks by David Joachim.


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

sounds delicious !!!  got some cider.. darn need sausage!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

I have sausage...do I need to send t to you?


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

ooh can ya??? lol


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

I wonder how much that would cost? Might just be cheaper for me if you bought some! LOL!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

damn now i have to wait till friday *sigh*


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry middie!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

it's okay crewsk. i think i can survive until then lol


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

Good, I'm glad you will survive! You had me worried there for a second! LOL!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

lmao crewsk


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> lmao crewsk


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Good, I'm glad you will survive! You had me worried there for a second! LOL!



it'll be hard... but i KNOW i can do it!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

I know you can too! Just think about the Little Engine That Could!


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

toot toot


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

LMAO now!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds wonderful! I do a sausage with some dried cranberries and dried apricots I will do your idea and add it to the apple cider.Great with french toast.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2004)

That sounds yummy jp!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

I did some German sausage with jalapeno/onion jelly once. 
Just browned the sausage in a skillet and added in a couple of spoons of the hot jelly and cooked till done. It was really good.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

That does sound GaArt! I'll have to give it a shot sometime!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 15, 2004)

I bought some at a Ren Faire.. (the jelly) it was delicious.. I made some but it wasn't as good as what I got at the Ren fair.


----------

